# Eeeuuuwww Breath!



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Natural Instinct had a special offer on their turkey and tripe mix recently, so I thought I'd get some. Gave Dylan the first portion this morning and he absolutely loved it! Ate it very slowly and carefully then looked up at me to see if there was a chance of any more, then licked the bowl very thoroughly twice! But OMG his breath  It's really vile, almost as bad as cat/fox poo breath. Such a shame as he's obviously keen on it, but I can't see me buying that one again. I think I'm spoilt because his breath never smells with the raw diet, but tripe must be the exception. Hope it wear off soon. I'll have to give him a bone or something to try to get rid of it.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

lol, that's funny, George loves his NI, breakfast barely touched the sides this morning, and he keeps going back to look for more. You'll have to get him a breath freshener


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> lol, that's funny, George loves his NI, breakfast barely touched the sides this morning, and he keeps going back to look for more. You'll have to get him a breath freshener


Is his tummy clearing up at all yet Jayne?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Helen, that's fascinating about bad breath. Phoebe's breath has always been bad, I've ordered N.I. for her too (not tripe!) so maybe it will improve 
I know there have been a gazzillion threads/posts about how much/how often to feed, but can you just give confirm that I've got it right please? Phoebe is 11, so I think it's @2-3% of her body weight, would you suggest 2 meals a day? And for Izzy @5%, keep checking weight, also 2 meals or 3 at this age (9 1/2 weeks)
Hoping it arrives today.
Thank you


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I give George 5% and 3 meals a day


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

There must be something about tripe. I have some dried tripe sticks from the pet shop, which Millie absolutely luuvvvess. I save them for when we have to leave her on her own.
I haven't noticed smelly breath afterwards, but maybe its gone away and she's freshened up before we get home !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Those dried tripe sticks smell horrible on your hands .... but I haven't noticed any dog breath .. & I do get up close to my lovely Cockapoos....


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea its the tripe my firends dogs had those sicks omg i was nearly sick from the smell yuck!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I won't be purchasing any tripe products then!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha thats why it was on special offer!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Years ago (to many to remember) I bought some tripe from my local butcher to give to our GSD's. I thought you had to cook it, so put it in a pan with some water, brought to the boil and then simmered for about 25 mins, at which point my wife of about 3 months walked through the door and almost passed out due to the smell.....I had'nt realised it was supposed to be fed raw....thankfully my wife never carried out her threat to leave, I bought her a new sauce pan and put the dogs back ot tinned dog food and biscuits


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Helen, that's fascinating about bad breath. Phoebe's breath has always been bad, I've ordered N.I. for her too (not tripe!) so maybe it will improve
> I know there have been a gazzillion threads/posts about how much/how often to feed, but can you just give confirm that I've got it right please? Phoebe is 11, so I think it's @2-3% of her body weight, would you suggest 2 meals a day? And for Izzy @5%, keep checking weight, also 2 meals or 3 at this age (9 1/2 weeks)
> Hoping it arrives today.
> Thank you


Yes those amounts are fine. Definitely 3 meals a day for Izzy until maybe 7-8 months ish? Hopefully Phoebe's breath will improve on NI, but it depends on what sort of condition her teeth are in as well. I think that the lack of cereals, plus the extra raw bones keep the raw fed dogs' teeth in really good condition.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Years ago (to many to remember) I bought some tripe from my local butcher to give to our GSD's. I thought you had to cook it, so put it in a pan with some water, brought to the boil and then simmered for about 25 mins, at which point my wife of about 3 months walked through the door and almost passed out due to the smell.....I had'nt realised it was supposed to be fed raw....thankfully my wife never carried out her threat to leave, I bought her a new sauce pan and put the dogs back ot tinned dog food and biscuits


We had an Irish Wolfhound many years ago who was fed on tripe. We used to buy it from the abbatoir and hang it on the washing line and hose it down to remove the stomach contents, then chop it up into chunks and freeze it. You will only ever try to cook tripe once!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

N.I. arrived at lunchtime  I've mixed some up with the rest of the origen and will give that to Izzy today/tomorrow, then on complete N.I. She wolfed her lunch down and licked the bowl clean 
Helen - how often do you suggest I give her bones, and is it instead of a meal? Sorry, I know you've been through this dozens of times!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

tripe is good for the digestion, my lot love it, not had it in ages.


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

I give Ruby dried tripe sticks and they absolutely stink, she rolls on it for about half an hour before she eats it, so not only does her breath smell her fur smells to.

To be honest I don't really know what tripe is, can anyone explain?! 

J x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Rubydoo said:


> I give Ruby dried tripe sticks and they absolutely stink, she rolls on it for about half an hour before she eats it, so not only does her breath smell her fur smells to.
> 
> To be honest I don't really know what tripe is, can anyone explain?!
> 
> J x


cows stomach


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> N.I. arrived at lunchtime  I've mixed some up with the rest of the origen and will give that to Izzy today/tomorrow, then on complete N.I. She wolfed her lunch down and licked the bowl clean
> Helen - how often do you suggest I give her bones, and is it instead of a meal? Sorry, I know you've been through this dozens of times!


I give bones as recreation, mainly when I pop out and leave Dylan alone in the house. he knows the routine now - a bone means don't bother to follow me to the door!
On average I give maybe 3 a week, but that's just me. I don't really know that there is a recommended amount. I don't count it as a meal but it would maybe be sensible to bear them in mind. I just monitor Dylan's weight to make sure he's fairly stable. The softer bones, like lamb bones, he eats up almost entirely, but the big marrow bones will last for ever - they just dry out and he might work on them when he feels like it.


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

kendal said:


> cows stomach


No wonder is smells! 

J x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> We had an Irish Wolfhound many years ago who was fed on tripe. We used to buy it from the abbatoir and hang it on the washing line and hose it down to remove the stomach contents, then chop it up into chunks and freeze it. You will only ever try to cook tripe once!!


I did laugh, but oh how gross


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I got just the tripe from NI and it smells like a farm yard (cow pat smell lol) ... when I got it before just green tripe Wilf used to love it even the poo was green x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

When I picked up the NI this week the suppler had a new price list next to the tripe it had in bold letters VERY SMELLY. lol.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan seriously loves it (I have the turkey and tripe mix) and I have about 6 more kilos of it. It's going to be a smelly summer.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

In the states the pet stores sell these green chews that help with plaque on the teeth and make their breath fresh. We get them for Bella periodically and she loves them: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750585&lmdn=SHOP+FOR


----------

